# Odd FP1 Problems Sticking Even After Reflash



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

So I started off having this problem where if I did a factory reset in CWM it would "break" either my /system or /data no idea why and the only fix was to re-Odin ep4d then take the upgrade to FP1 then flash tweak 2.0. So now making sure to use CWM sparingly I have already flashed the FP1 kernel and modems overtop of tweak because to my understanding its only a rom, but now my data is broken and even after a successful data wipe and re-odined tweak data doesn't work. Wifi works I can make calls and stuff but no data.

Is there some step I'm missing? Bad files? Any help would be amazing thank you.


----------



## piizzadude (Jan 22, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> So I started off having this problem where if I did a factory reset in CWM it would "break" either my /system or /data no idea why and the only fix was to re-Odin ep4d then take the upgrade to FP1 then flash tweak 2.0. So now making sure to use CWM sparingly I have already flashed the FP1 kernel and modems overtop of tweak because to my understanding its only a rom, but now my data is broken and even after a successful data wipe and re-odined tweak data doesn't work. Wifi works I can make calls and stuff but no data.
> 
> Is there some step I'm missing? Bad files? Any help would be amazing thank you.


x

If you took the ota, you didn't need to reflash the kernel and radio. Since tweak doesn't have them, it doesn't mess with what is already there.

I would say go back to ep4 do the ota then fash tweak and you are done. Something may have happened when you flashed kernel over kernel

Charged up post!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

ok so I flashed back to ep4 but I still don't have data, did I fry something in my Charge maybe from too many flashes?


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> ok so I flashed back to ep4 but I still don't have data, did I fry something in my Charge maybe from too many flashes?


I wouldn't go so far as to say you might have fried something...although that is a slight possiblility chances are there is a hidden setting somewere that has your mobile data turned off. My wifes x2 was doing the same thing and I couldn't figure out for the life of me what the deal was. however just yesterday I was playing around in the settings and found a hidden setting that allowed you to control how much mobile data was used, it had stopped the data from working for the app store, and pretty much everything else except netflix? I turned off the setting and what do ya know full data was back. You might also try and have verizon reset your device to the network...I had to do that once myself with my incredible after flashing a rom...Chances are its a small issue...at least we will hope anyway...hope this helps.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

You may have a bad SIM. It's not uncommon for them to go bad.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## piizzadude (Jan 22, 2012)

I would agree. Go and get another sim. Also try this.

Turn off the device, take the sim out. Turn it back on and boot it up. Once you get to the lock screen turn it off again, and pull the battery. Let it sit for half an hour. Put the sim and the battery back in. I read somewhere that this method was a way to have it reset the tower list.

Or you could try flashing the ep4d radios. I highly doubt you fried anything just from a flash

Charged up post!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I called verizon last night and nothing helped I'm still on warranty apparently so I'm going on today to see if a new sim helps, if not they said they'd send a new phone for free so I'm going to have a little fit with them as this is my third charge and hopefully get a free upgrade who knows.thanks for the help though guys


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

so after three calls into verizon, they somehow fixed it. Piizzadude was right i believe because my problem had something to do with "stale" files regarding my data. everything works perfect now.


----------

